# Mouse foods?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Which food is better Vitakraft Vitasmart Rat, Mouse and Gerbil Food or Brown's Gourmet Rat and Mouse Diet? I'm going to mix in Supreme science selective mouse food in with one or the other. I'm also going to pick out the corn.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I prefer Vitakraft. 
I stopped feeding Supreme Selective only because my mice weren't big fans of it, and the added salt was a little concerning. Beware, when you pick out the corn, you can possibly increase protein levels and can mess with the balance of the food. Best thing to do is to probably find a food without corn in it already! 

I doubt you need to mix in Supreme Selective if you choose to feed seed mix, since the seed mix is already complete (if it's a quality brand) without the extra add-ins. Just my thoughts!


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I just feed Supreme Selective?


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

If your mice like it I would do that! I happen to have some very picky mice who don't bother with it, but if they did, I'd probably feed just that!


----------

